
Free Book: Introduction to Computer Graphics - a_w
http://math.hws.edu/graphicsbook/index.html
======
sevensor
Why would you start with OpenGL 1.1 and then introduce shader programs in the
context of WebGL? Why would you teach people to use vertex3f at all?

